# Stronger Climbing with a Brompton 2 Speed



## BromptonFan (14 Jul 2018)

Hello,

My wife and I have purchased a pair of Bromptons and enjoy them very much. However, we did not take into account the fact that where we live has some light hills. We have not biked in 30+ years so are extremely new to all these considerations. We had to have a folding bike for space reasons in our house.

These hills are roughly 150 feet in elevation and are not super steep. They were hard at first for me, but I feel my strength improving. My wife is 54 years old and is having a harder time. I want cycling to be fun for her and so am trying to see what can be done to save her Brompton.

I know that Brompton offers a front sprocket with -18% gearing. I dont know if this is enough. Surely this is the cheapest way to lower the gear ratios. I'm wondering if there are other options? Can anyone comment?

Thank you very much.


----------



## CopperBrompton (14 Jul 2018)

I think it's impossible for anyone else to say, but it's a cheap enough mod to try out.


----------



## bikegang (14 Jul 2018)

There is also 40T or less (38?) front chain ring if BCD130 spec. 
Rear cog can go up to 17t without filing the frame (19T with filing) ... these are the easiest and cheapest ways to expand gear range....
or
4 speed rear hub kit can go up to 22T by changing the tensioner and wheel ....
Two front chain rings modification also possible
And the ultimate solution of Schlumpf Mountain Drive (50T standard physical chainring can be 20T virtual if gear engaged) .....

60T on this one = 24T if gear engaged. Heel kick to swift gears.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jul 2018)

You havent said what the current setup is, but in addition to the suggestions above, if you have the newer 130 bcd crankarms you can add a smaller chainring. You have to move it from one chainring to the other with your fingers, but this only takes a minute. (The greasy finger shift) I have a hill that goes up 100 feet in a tenth of a mile and although I make an effort to do it I would find it very hard without the low gear option. I call this 38 tooth chainring Mr Stumpy.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jul 2018)

Assuming you have the newer chainset with detachable chainrings, then changing the front chainring is the easiest thing to do. Or fit a cheap double, which is what I have on my one.
Alternatively, you could probably sell the two speed Brommie and buy a three speed for much the same price, which also gives a (somewhat) wider range of gears.


----------



## simon.r (16 Jul 2018)

My Dad (who is 84) has just ordered a new 2 speed Brompton. He’s gone for the lowest possible gearing that Brompton offer and will fit a Nano Electric kit - https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/

He reckons that will be enough to get him up similar hills to those you describe and he’ll just freewheel down the other side!


----------



## Kell (16 Jul 2018)

I always post this table when anyone asks about gears as it's a useful comparison to see what can be done using standard Brompton parts...

I believe the only differences are the front chainring - either more teeth or fewer.

For comparison, I have the standard 6-speed and there's a hill on my way home that climbs over 300 feet in less than half a mile. I have to use a combination of 1 and 2 to make it up. Both of these are easier gears than a 2-speed with the -19% chainring.


----------



## Kell (16 Jul 2018)

This is it. About 4mph going up and 40+ coming down.


----------



## BromptonFan (23 Jul 2018)

Well, I've had my Brompton for a good month or so and I feel my strength improving all the time. Climbing the hills to my home definitely take a lot out of me, and I'm fairly gassed when I'm home, but not to the point where I think I'm going to die. The first few times were brutal. 

Unfortunately, my wife is not as strong as I am and it looks like buying her a Brompton was a big mistake. I did NOT do my homework properly. I want biking to be fun for her and struggling up the multiple hills near our home takes a LOT our of her (she's 54). 

I'm not certain at all dropping the gears by 18% is enough of a drop for her.


----------



## Kell (23 Jul 2018)

Depending on how much you think you would/might lose if you sold it, have you thought about getting it converted to a low-ratio 6-speed? Buy the kit below and a smaller chainring (if you haven't already tried that).

Should give you just under a 50% easier first gear.

It's expensive if you're just going to take a punt on it though...

https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompton-wheels/315-brompton-gear-upgrade-2-to-6.html


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Jul 2018)

Kell said:


> Depending on how much you think you would/might lose if you sold it, have you thought about getting it converted to a low-ratio 6-speed? Buy the kit below and a smaller chainring (if you haven't already tried that).
> 
> Should give you just under a 50% easier first gear.
> 
> ...


Some Brompton shops allow you to hire one. She could hire the 6 speed one and see how she gets on with it first


----------



## Kell (23 Jul 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Some Brompton shops allow you to hire one. She could hire the 6 speed one and see how she gets on with it first



The hire ones tend be three speed. Or at least the one I hired for a month was - and that was the only option.


----------



## BromptonFan (25 Jul 2018)

Kell said:


> Depending on how much you think you would/might lose if you sold it, have you thought about getting it converted to a low-ratio 6-speed? Buy the kit below and a smaller chainring (if you haven't already tried that).
> 
> Should give you just under a 50% easier first gear.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply. This kit is from Brompton right? It's not a third party one, correct?


----------



## Kell (25 Jul 2018)

That I don't know - you'd have to ask at Brilliant Bikes. I assume so as it includes the BWR (Brompton Wide Range) hub.


----------



## BromptonFan (26 Jul 2018)

Kell said:


> That I don't know - you'd have to ask at Brilliant Bikes. I assume so as it includes the BWR (Brompton Wide Range) hub.



Ok Thanks.


----------



## lazyfatgit (26 Jul 2018)

If the one last hill is the only thing spoiling her enjoyment why dont you just both get off and walk up when she gets to the point where its too hard?

Eventually fittness will improve. Age doesn't really have a bearing - just level of fitness.


----------



## Salar (26 Jul 2018)

I know nothing of Bromptons, not having owned one. But I've had and ride small wheel rigid and folding 16" and 20" wheel bikes, retro and modern.

All of them have been too high geared and I've had to lower the gearing.

Don't try honking up a hill, it's virtually impossible I find and those long stems were probably not designed to be pulled on hard as there is quite a bit of leverage .

No shame in walking up the odd hill.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2018)

As people have said the easiest fix is changing the front chain ring to one with fewer teeth, Brompton do a 44T one. £25 and a simple (and reversible) job and then you will know whether that makes it better for her. I'd stop prevaricating and get that done. 

You may not have made an expensive mistake, just a very correctable error on what gearing to choose. How many teeth are on your current chainrings?


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jul 2018)

You could consider an electric conversion, there are a number on the market. It would of course make the bike much heavier but it would take the pain out of the hills.


----------

